# Horse related present for little girl



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am from the cat section but I thought I would ask you horse lovers your ideas on a present for a little girl turning 9 years old.
She loves horses and poneys and is in a poney club where she goes every week. I don't know anything about them but anything horse related makes her very happy. I could combine Christmas and her birthday to get her something more expensive or two separate presents. 

She doesn't have her own horse but she needs all her equipment for the poney.

Would you have any idea on what could make her happy? It doesn't have to be for the poney club, it can be a toy or a book or anything else.

Thank you


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

When I was her age I loved pony books. I have no idea what the current favourites are though. I also used to love reading pony magazines so perhaps a subscription to that ? Like this:
https://www.ponymag.com/the-magazine/subscribe/

Depending on where in the country she lives tickets for the horse if the year show might be welcome. Though it's on early October so it would be a long wait. I loved going to see that when I was her age. Or otherwise a trip to one of the horse shows or cross country events round the country.

My friends daughter loans a horse every summer. She is a little older at 12 but pesters her mum each time for stuff for the pony she is loaning. Because each year it may be a different one her mum won't buy her items rich differ in sizes between the ponies but she is OK about buying stuff for her grooming kit that could be used on any pony.

If she doesn't really have her own kit there are lots of grooming kits put there. Here is just an example but type pony grooming kit in google and you will get loads of results.

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/buyers-guides/best-grooming-kits-horses-623565

If she especially likes things to pretty the pony up when they do shows or competitions then you could get some extras for that. Stuff like mane detangle spray, hoof oil, bands for plaiting the mane and tail and a pretty lead rope are all good.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A nice riding hat or jodhpurs? If she has her own tack for the pony, a pretty brow-band or numnah (goes under the saddle) Maybe you could pay for some lessons - my local stables have 'own a pony' days during school holidays, perhaps something like that.
There are lots of pony books - not sure what's around at the moment but there are the classics like Black Beauty and My Friend Flicka.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

When I was that age I collected Breyer model horses, still have them all now, including the one I got for my 9th birthday haha!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bunnygeek said:


> When I was that age I collected Breyer model horses, still have them all now.


I used to collect china horses - I still have the Beswick one given to me by my grandparents when I was about 8.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kittih said:


> Depending on where in the country she lives tickets for the horse if the year show might be welcome. Though it's on early October so it would be a long wait. I loved going to see that when I was her age. Or otherwise a trip to one of the horse shows or cross country events round the country.


This is an idea - I remember being taken to see one of the Lipizzaner shows as a child and it makes good memories.

Pony books - Jill's Gymkhana is an abiding classic.

.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow thank you for all the great suggestions! I'll have to google some things because i am not sure what they are.

She already has poney lessons every Saturday and she went to a show last year (my brother's present for her Christmas!) but it wasn't very good apparently (it was just stalls selling stuff so she was a bit disappointed to barely see any horses). Maybe I could find a better one though.
Books are great, model horses and the magazine subscription are also great ideas.
The problem I have with equipment is that I am not sure what she already has. I guess she has a grooming kit because she loves this part when she rides her poney and she has all the essential for sure.
That gives me plenty to look for, thank you very much!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you let is know roughly what part of the country she is in we may be able to recommend shows and horse related events.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Minuscule said:


> Wow thank you for all the great suggestions! I'll have to google some things because i am not sure what they are.
> 
> She already has poney lessons every Saturday and she went to a show last year (my brother's present for her Christmas!) but it wasn't very good apparently (it was just stalls selling stuff so she was a bit disappointed to barely see any horses). Maybe I could find a better one though.
> Books are great, model horses and the magazine subscription are also great ideas.
> ...


For Breyer (guilty: still buy them occasionally, including two on my mantlepiece, husband just has to put up with this madness!), they do some book & model horse gift sets which are nice, like Black Beauty:
https://www.farmtoysonline.co.uk/products/black-beauty-horse-book-set-p4537
Or Misty & Stormy:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Breyer-Misty-Stormy-Model-Book/dp/B000MUYXM4


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

If you're thinking of a show, depending where you are, there's Liverpool international horse show which runs over New Years. I'm never been and it's relatively new but I've heard good things. Or there's Olympia which runs in December in London, more expensive probably as it's pretty renound but is a good show.

Other than that you could look at getting her riding clothes (you can never have too many). You can buy some funky knee high socks as a small presents. Lots of the kids where these over their jods with their short boots (I say kids I do too ). Some nice riding gloves. 
Does she have a pony she rides all the time or a favourite one? You can buy waterproof riding/yard jackets or hoodies that have their name and the ponies name and then they do like a little decal of a horse jumping or something. 
Something like this:









Do you know if she wears a skull cap type riding hat (could you ask parents?) if she does you could get her a nice hat silk that goes over the top and you can get personalised ones of those too: 
https://www.gggear.co.uk/hat-silks-...mi08gw6eiz3givt-d3ch31kqw_eaayasaaegikuvd_bwe

If she spends days at the yard looking after the horses you could get her a nice pony themed lunchbox or rucksack to take her stuff in?


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Ooh I would love to take her to the London show but I should have mentioned that she lives in France.

I really like the idea of the top with her favourite poney's name! I can't remember what it is, I know there's an Oscar she likes but not sure if it's her favourite. I can ask my sister though.

I think she wears the cap you're talking about, I like that too.

These are all great ideas, thanks!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a couple of hoodies from this company. They do all sorts of logos and you can add your own. You can also add extra text on the front. My friends daughter liked born to ride forced to go to school on hers. I have the elite hoodies which are very thick soft and warm but the others are nice to. I just have the eventing jump logo on mine but my friend chose moody mare for hers.

You could have the logos in French if you prefer.

They have a sale on too...
https://www.splashclothing.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIysP57I6b3gIV6b_tCh0WegWAEAAYASAAEgK0qfD_BwE

The pony mag I mentioned above also does international subscriptions if your niece reads English.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

She doesn't read English but I am sure there will be a french equivalent! 
Im gonna look at the hoodies when I have some spare time as well, that's a good idea. She loves clothes as well so I'm sure she would be excited to have her own with her name on it!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

kittih said:


> I have a couple of hoodies from this company. They do all sorts of logos and you can add your own. You can also add extra text on the front. My friends daughter liked born to ride forced to go to school on hers. I have the elite hoodies which are very thick soft and warm but the others are nice to. I just have the eventing jump logo on mine but my friend chose moody mare for hers.
> 
> You could have the logos in French if you prefer.
> 
> ...


OP I just got a money off code for splash clothing for online orders so feel free to use if you want. 10% off...

SCD10


----------



## girasoliverdi (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Minuscule,

Have you ever heard of GG Stuff?
There is a massive winter sale now on and it's all horsey stuff.
Maybe you could get her the GG Stuff eco friendly bag with the horse print?
Or a voucher so she can choose what she likes?

Good luck with the search.



Minuscule said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am from the cat section but I thought I would ask you horse lovers your ideas on a present for a little girl turning 9 years old.
> She loves horses and poneys and is in a poney club where she goes every week. I don't know anything about them but anything horse related makes her very happy. I could combine Christmas and her birthday to get her something more expensive or two separate presents.
> ...


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

girasoliverdi said:


> Hi Minuscule,
> 
> Have you ever heard of GG Stuff?
> There is a massive winter sale now on and it's all horsey stuff.
> ...


What is the GG stuff? 
I haven't really had time to properly look for it. Her birthday is coming soon but I will probably take it with me for Christmas and maybe combine the two and get her something better.


----------



## girasoliverdi (Oct 30, 2018)

For some reason it won't let me send you the link.
GG Stuff is a new UK horsey brand.
The sale is really good, worth having a look.
If you Google GG STUFF it should come up.
w w w .g g s t u f f . c o . u k



girasoliverdi said:


> Hi Minuscule,
> 
> Have you ever heard of GG Stuff?
> There is a massive winter sale now on and it's all horsey stuff.
> ...





Minuscule said:


> What is the GG stuff?
> I haven't really had time to properly look for it. Her birthday is coming soon but I will probably take it with me for Christmas and maybe combine the two and get her something better.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you! I will have a look


----------



## Fillylover (Oct 1, 2017)

If she likes to read, horse books are always a good gift!


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Fillylover said:


> If she likes to read, horse books are always a good gift![/QUOTE


Do you have a good title in mind?


----------



## Fillylover (Oct 1, 2017)

Well thers the Shekinah book series wich is a Christian horse book series for kids and youth. Then theres clasics like black beauty.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

My daughter started riding lessons age 5,my Dad was also a very well respected Welsh cob breeder so she had been around horses from a few weeks old,her favourite present as a child was a large wooden stable with riding school and paddocks.got hers from toysrus,now they are closed don't know where you could try.Also the Harry Hall kids clothing range is amazing


----------

